# Post your pics of your sheds converted into bunny houses!



## 1357rabbitlover (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm getting a shed in a couple of weeks, it's a 6x4. I'm going to put 1 or 2 levels inside and put lino on the floor.
But i just wanted to see everyone else's shed conversions, to see if i could steal some ideas! 
Also would i need to put i fan inside for summer, and could i take the window out and put some chicken wire there instead (but in winter i'd cover it)?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 4, 2012)

Can you change the window so it's a sliding window/screen then put bars up so nothing can get in. Or even betterput a window Air conditioner in. Hee Hee.

I in the past bought a AC for when Buttercup (RIP) was in the bedroom in my first apartment. It was too hot for him and he needed to be cool.

Susan


----------



## Little_LongEared_Lover2931 (Jun 4, 2012)

I just built my rabbit shed. Its an 8x12. I am slowly moving things in and adding additions. But i cant move my rabbits in until I get an air conditoner. I personally think its too hot for just a fan. It gets hot like a car, about 10-20 degrees hotter than outside. I will post pictures when I am finished.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 4, 2012)

Would love pics. And make it as big as you can. Seems nig then once built it always seems smaller tha. You picture. Mycage is 3x4 and its smaller than i thought

Fans. Ac units csn help, also good roofing and if you can insulate walls with styrafoam


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Jun 4, 2012)

Where i live it never usually gets hotter than 20 degrees celcius in the summer, last years summer only reached 18 degrees at the hottest, so would a fan still not be enough?
and yes i will post pics when finished too. My bunnies also have a 12 foot run that will be attached to the shed, so they will be getting enough space. 
I wanted to get a shed because it rains constantly where i am from and i had a hutch for my bunnies to go into when it rained but they weren't getting exercise or having fun when it was raining.. so when they get a shed they will be able to have fun too, as they will have the space


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Jun 4, 2012)

Where i live it never usually gets hotter than 20 degrees celcius in the summer, last years summer only reached 18 degrees at the hottest, so would a fan still not be enough?
and yes i will post pics when finished too. My bunnies also have a 12 foot run that will be attached to the shed, so they will be getting enough space. 
I wanted to get a shed because it rains constantly where i am from and i had a hutch for my bunnies to go into when it rained but they weren't getting exercise or having fun when it was raining.. so when they get a shed they will be able to have fun too, as they will have the space


----------



## Little_LongEared_Lover2931 (Jun 4, 2012)

In you cool climate a fan may not even be needed.Only on hot days. Where I live its in the 90s for the larger part of the summer.


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Jun 5, 2012)

Woah, i couldn't stand living in America, waaaay to hot for me! aha, last time it was hot here it got to 18 degrees and i got burnt and couldn't stay in it for long.. i'm just not used to it. I think i will still use a fan as my bunnies aren't used to heat as it usually rains, and last time it was hot they were panting so i had to give them frozen water bottles to try and cool them.


----------



## wendymac (Jun 6, 2012)

My main concern would be air flow. You need air coming in low, and leaving high (to get rid of the ammonia). Maybe you could have someone build screen doors for the front? And then keep the windows open? That would give you some cross-ventilation.


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Jun 6, 2012)

I was going to cut some holes at the top of the shed and put chicken wire in it, then take the window out (because it doesn't open) and put chicken wire there too. But then in the winter or when it rains i'll cover it with this plastic stuff i have.


----------

